# Told to try again later. Advice for the meantime?



## jasonh1234 (10 Oct 2012)

I've been told that my application is being turned down at this time due to my previous financial situation. I didn't pass the background/credit check due to a Bankruptcy/previous debts and would thus not pass reliability screening. I was advised to try again in 6-12 months. 6 at the"bare minimum".

I'm quite disheartened but at least there's still a chance for me to get in.

Wondering if anyone has any advice for things I can do in the meantime that may improve my odds on my second attempt? (Aside from being good with money and credit which obviously goes without saying.)

Some kind of civilian volunteer work for CF of some sort? I don't know. Anything that *might* help in the area of demonstrating & proving current responsibility and reliability as far as recruiters are concerned.
I'm determined to do this. This is a major life goal for me.


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Oct 2012)

Keep doing everything you've been doing while waiting before the news, just make sure to keep your financial obligations in good standing and your credit rating in the "good zone." That's about it.


----------



## Ciskman (10 Oct 2012)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> I've been told that my application is being turned down at this time due to my previous financial situation. I didn't pass the background/credit check due to a Bankruptcy/previous debts and would thus not pass reliability screening. I was advised to try again in 6-12 months. 6 at the"bare minimum".
> 
> I'm quite disheartened but at least there's still a chance for me to get in.
> 
> ...



Get your finances in order and keep them that way. It never hurts to volunteer, educate yourself etc...

Bottom line is improve yourself, keep your head up and try again.

Good Luck


----------



## Tollis (10 Oct 2012)

I think the RC pretty much told you what you need to do.  Volunteer work is obviously a good thing in their eyes however you were turned down for "financial reliability" reasons and that's what you need to work on.

best of luck


----------



## jasonh1234 (11 Oct 2012)

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> It never hurts to volunteer



Suggestions as to anything specific?
eg: Volunteer at _____ as opposed to volunteering at the Food Bank.


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Oct 2012)

Something like St. John's Ambulance is always good.  Soup kitchens/shelters, someting I only discovered this year is that 365 days a year casinos have volunteer staff in the cash cages and whatnot as they donate half of their revenues to charity.  You can talk to a casino if there's one close and probably get set up volunteering for the various groups that work them, nice thing with that is that it's a different charity group every day so you can get to know lots of different people with different causes.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Oct 2012)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> Suggestions as to anything specific?
> eg: Volunteer at _____ as opposed to volunteering at the Food Bank.



There is always the MFRC's. 

http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/MainlandBC/EN/Pages/default.aspx

As others have mentioned though, if your reason for rejection is financial, then maybe dedicating your time to working additional paying jobs to secure your financial standing and improving in that area would be more beneficial than volunteering somewhere. Or taking some personal finance courses through a community college or government agency to show you are educating yourself in that area.


----------



## jasonh1234 (15 Jan 2013)

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> Something like St. John's Ambulance is always good.





			
				2010newbie said:
			
		

> There is always the MFRC's.



Just stopped in to make sure I said thank you to you both. I have put my name in for both St. John's and the MFRC.


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> Just stopped in to make sure I said thank you to you both. I have put my name in for both St. John's and the MFRC.



I don't know what your financial situation is right now, but is it possible to pay things off or at least make payment arrangements. I was worried about this part too, as i had a few things in collections a few years ago. I had just finished paying off EVERYTHING 2 weeks before my interview and wasn't sure if it would register in time for them to see that. What they suggested to me, was to get written notices from all the places I had paid off, to prove to them that I was had done so. Maybe you could get written notice from places you have paid or made payment arrangement with?


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2013)

Jay H. said:
			
		

> I've been told that my application is being turned down at this time due to my previous financial situation. I didn't pass the background/credit check due to a Bankruptcy/previous debts and would thus not pass reliability screening. I was advised to try again in 6-12 months. 6 at the"bare minimum".



When you say you were "told" your application was being turned down, how was this done?  Did they give you the opportunity to explain your prior financial difficulties?


----------



## jasonh1234 (16 Jan 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> When you say you were "told" your application was being turned down, how was this done?  Did they give you the opportunity to explain your prior financial difficulties?



It was done in-person one-on-one by an officer in the CFRC after my medical and physical tests were completed successfully but just before the reliability screening. I was given the opportunity to explain but I guess my explanation wasn't satisfactory. I explained that it was financial problems stemmed  from many years ago, explained the way it came about, and that I had not declared a bankruptcy until just recently because I had been overly optimistic on my ability to resolve/repay without a bankruptcy. I stated that I finally had to come to terms with the fact that it was indeed in my best interest to do it, admit defeat there, and move on with my life.

He responded with the fact that basically no debtors got any money back and it doesn't demonstrate responsibility. He emphasized how mch money we were talking about. (It was a LOT)

But the fact of the matter is if I had made arrangements to make payments on the debts I had, I'd likely be still paying them off 20 years from now.  Had I declared a bankruptcy years ago (like I should've), this probably would not have been an issue now.

Back story for those that may be curious (in the shortest form possible)...
Dirt poor kid from dirt poor family strikes it rich by chance, blows money like a fool, has a negligent accountant/money manager, and winds up with a massive tax debt which basically destroys his life and puts him right back where he started where he sits for years hoping (foolishly) to somehow recover.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Jan 2013)

If it's a tax debt, as in owed to the Cdn Gov.

The best thing the Recruiter did was send you on your way.

If you were accepted to the Forces, CRA has every right to garnish your wages to I think 75% of what you earn to collect any owed debts.

Just an FYI.


----------



## jasonh1234 (16 Jan 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If it's a tax debt, as in owed to the Cdn Gov.
> 
> If you were accepted to the Forces, CRA has every right to garnish your wages to I think 75% of what you earn to collect any owed debts.



WAS a tax debt.
You can't garnish wages on a debt that no longer exists because there was a BANKRUPTCY.
(Sorry for the caps but it seems there's a couple people posting that are not actually reading the words I've typed.)


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If it's a tax debt, as in owed to the Cdn Gov.
> 
> The best thing the Recruiter did was send you on your way.
> 
> ...



The CRA can apply to garnish your wages regardless of who you work for.  But I don't see how that's relevant to this particular discussion.


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2013)

Actually, if you think about, who would you rather have?  Someone with "existing" debt on the brink and possibly climbing higher or someone who hopefully learned from their previous endeavours?  The later of which would create less paperwork to dispose of if the issue came up again or so you would hope.  

And CRA doesn't "garnish" your wages, they issue a "statuatory set-off" for an established amount for which DND must take 50% of your wages until the debt is cleared in full.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Actually, if you think about, who would you rather have?  Someone with "existing" debt on the brink and possibly climbing higher or someone who hopefully learned from their previous endeavours?  The later of which would create less paperwork to dispose of if the issue came up again or so you would hope.
> 
> And CRA doesn't "garnish" your wages, they issue a "statuatory set-off" for an established amount for which DND must take 50% of your wages until the debt is cleared in full.



Is this for me or the other 2?  Jay H got his post in before I could hit submit.


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Is this for me or the other 2?  Jay H got his post in before I could hit submit.



Neither of you, just sharing information.  Sorry if it came across the wrong way.....


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Jan 2013)

DAA you know more about it then I 10 fold.

I only know what I was told, you're data is by far more up to date then my memory 4 years ago.


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If it's a tax debt, as in owed to the Cdn Gov.
> The best thing the Recruiter did was send you on your way.
> Just an FYI.



Spoken like an experienced Log Offr.......


----------



## jasonh1234 (18 Jan 2013)

Well, pending the references check, and criminal record search completion looks like I'm in with the MFRC in an I.T. role capacity which is inline with my current CF objectives (Communications and I.T./Signals)
  :yellow:


----------



## jasonh1234 (14 Aug 2014)

Thought I'd post back an update for anyone that was curious. Still a volunteer with the MFRC but aside from a few virus cleaning jobs on open computers and helping with the BCMFRC's Facebook page (Increased engagement over 100%!  8) ) I didn't end up doing a lot of I.T. stuff.
Enough time has passed from my previous application that I should be free and clear now. My application has been restarted and I have the Trait Self-Descriptive Personality Questionnaire scheduled for 6 days from now.

(Perseverance!)

Since this all began I've decided to pursue Reg. Force, Air Force with my 1st choice being Communicator Research Operator (which I'm sure I'd never get walking after just "walking in the door") and second choice being ATIS Tech

The ball is rolling once again. Wish me luck.


----------

